# Stuck between a rock and a hard place with networking and ACPI



## GullibleJones (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello again...

I'm experimenting with FreeBSD 8 right now and I like what I see; it is extremely light and fast. However, I've got an issue with ACPI vs. networking.

Due to my laptop's buggy BIOS, I have to disable ACPI in order for my ethernet card to work. That's all well and good, at least for now. What's not so well and good is that, as of FreeBSD 8.0, disabling ACPI invariably causes my / partition (UFS2) to fail to mount.

I have no idea what causes this; the message I get is something cryptic about not being able to find the partition, and me having to specify it manually. Does anyone know what is causing this and how I can fix it (other than manually specifying the partition every time I boot)?


----------



## jnr (Dec 9, 2009)

The device change may be re-numbering your drives. Take a look at /etc/fstab and make sure the line mounting / matches what you have to specify to boot.


```
# Device		Mountpoint	FStype	Options		Dump	Pass#
/dev/ad0s1b		none		swap	sw		0	0
/dev/ad0s1a		/		ufs	rw		1	1
```

ad0 is used in this example, and if the drive became ad1 I would have to make changes reflecting that.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 10, 2009)

bsd_mbr.ko and two others in /boot/loader.conf.  Already
posted the scenario about five times in threads so use
the search.
Howsoever, it may not be the problem.  That is why I
am reluctant to repost it.


----------

